# Nordstrom to carry Brooks Brothers



## zbix (Dec 12, 2010)

I just saw this on twitter:



I have mixed feelings. What do you guys think? Best thing ever? The beginning of the end?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Usually I avoid the frequent "decline and fall" of Brooks Brothers threads, but this one is particularly bad. Given time and an expanding partnership, BB will just become another mall brand on deep discount. They will probably make money hand over fist. As long as they place a coffer dam around about 10-15 traditional items like must-iron ocbds, shell lhs, etc., I'll manage to survive the rising tide.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Given time and an expanding partnership, BB will just become another mall brand on deep discount


 I find this interesting since, with only one exception, all of the BB's that I've visited in my life have been at malls. Upscale malls, but malls nonetheless. And those malls all have Nordstroms in them already.


----------



## zbix (Dec 12, 2010)

I think it's more a ploy to compete w/ Ralph Lauren in the demographic that Rugby has feasted on. Which I guess I'm fine with to a point. The line where they say that the items will "feature youthful styling and slimmer fits," tells me that they're trying to go mainstream. I'm with Cards though, I just hope they're solid on the classics. If so, then this is just a way to increase revenue.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone in the comment section of the Ivy Style post made an excellent point. He, or she, said that it is very ironic that it is Brooks Brothers who is chasing Ralph Lauren. Ralph spent the majority of his career at Polo chasing BB. I'm sure he'll get a feeling of satisfaction over this announcement.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

^^^ He chose a better icon.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope the Slim Fit nonsense will be foisted upon the Yoots at Nordstrom while us Fatties get better selections at BB stores!!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I find this interesting since, with only one exception, all of the BB's that I've visited in my life have been at malls.


Interesting, I've never been into a BB store in a mall (well, I've been to one of their 346 stores in a outlet mall)


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Brooks Brothers has over 200 stores now. It's mostly a suburban mall chain at this point.

Brooks Brothers Store Locator


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

And in airports. At least at Reagan National.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

I had better get my unlined lhs while I still can. 
if anyone has a pair if 7.5 d they don't need let me know.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Pssst...they've been at Neiman Marcus for over a year.


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

zbix said:


> I just saw this on twitter:
> 
> I have mixed feelings. What do you guys think? Best thing ever? The beginning of the end?


On Muffy's charting of trad brands (see earlier Ivy Style post), it sure feels like the "cash grab" phase is well under way.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Nordstrom carries decent stuff like Isaia and Hickey Freeman. Both great and still expensive. I don't think it's a bad thing for BB to jump in. Maybe their sales maybe better than their stores.

When BB decides to team up with Target, then we have to start a revolution!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Not sure how to feel about this.

Of note though,
-as national department stores go Nordstroms is one of, if not the best.
-the last time I went to BB it was in an airline terminal


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not concerned about Brooks stuff at Nordstrom per se; it's hard to see how being aligned with a well-respected retailer could dilute a brand that, as others have said, is already hawking its wares in airports.

The concern is whether this relationship somehow changes the core lineup of offerings from Brooks or the design of those offerings. The words that concern me in the press release are "updated versions of some of Brooks Brothers' most iconic items" and the emphasis on mid-century campus classics "re-imagined for today."


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Sartre said:


> The words that concern me in the press release are "updated versions of some of Brooks Brothers' most iconic items" and the emphasis on mid-century campus classics "re-imagined for today."


I'm sure this refers to the stuff Brooks has been selling for the past year or so to tap into the college market (and by college I mean anyone under 55). The shirts with the "Clifford" collar, etc.

I'm guessing what Nordstrom will be selling is a small collection of this stuff; they won't be selling dress shirts and Golden Fleece suits.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

The Brooks Brothers at Nordstrom online store is up. It seems all of the shirts are non-iron and the boxers are alpha sized. Even the ties are uninspiring.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

It is an unsettling development because Brooks Brothers has always stood apart in a sense. But Nordstrom has much better help. I wish Nordstrom could just import a sales team into my local Brooks.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

When I bought my first blazer and flannels at Brooks Brothers there were four stores, in Manhattan, Boston, Chicago and SF. Their clothing was for a limited market around those areas. Either the market has grown or Brooks Brothers' goods have changed.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

OCBD’s in original must iron original fit. BB shell cordovan shoes by Alden. Repp ties. These are the only things left of interest in the Brooks Brothers lineup. Everything else is better bought at Press or O’Connell’s.

It doesn’t much matter where BB sells the other 98% of their clothing. I won’t be buying any. Guess I’m not updated enough.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

DFPyne said:


> The Brooks Brothers at Nordstrom online store is up. It seems all of the shirts are non-iron and the boxers are alpha sized. Even the ties are uninspiring.


I just looked at the site. How is the selection different from what Nordstrom's usually sells? All we're talking here is a label inside a shirt collar.

What would really excite me this summer would be J. Press getting the lead out and opening a boutique - stocked with their usual items - in one of the local Dillard's.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

xcubbies said:


> When I bought my first blazer and flannels at Brooks Brothers there were four stores, in Manhattan, Boston, Chicago and SF. Their clothing was for a limited market around those areas. Either the market has grown or Brooks Brothers' goods have changed.


The market has expanded and the stores that provided substitute goods in central-US regions have disappeared.

And I'll agree, that is an odd assortment: a few polka dot ties and some so-so dress shirts? Was the Nordstrom underwear department really in need of that substantial a supplement? Seems like a lot more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Larsd4 said:


> OCBD's in original must iron original fit. BB shell cordovan shoes by Alden. Repp ties. These are the only things left of interest in the Brooks Brothers lineup. Everything else is better bought at Press or O'Connell's.
> 
> It doesn't much matter where BB sells the other 98% of their clothing. I won't be buying any. Guess I'm not updated enough.


I can't find any of those things in BB stores anyway. OK, maybe repp ties. No OCBDs, no cordovan Aldens. I went in looking for an 1818 sack blazer, and they didn't have any of those either.

As far as the rest goes, Nordstrom has their own versions (which to me are equivalent).


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a natural evolution in retail. While I dearly love BB, I don't mind Nordies either (that's usually where I buy my AE shoes and few other odds and ends). I imagine, like other higher-end brands, the BB goods you'll be able to get a Nordstrom will be a tad different from what you can buy in a branded store. I'm not losing sleep over it.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Not sure how to feel about this.


+1. Worried they will go the way of A&F...


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

From the video that was just on Ivy Style, it looks more like they want to be J Crew.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

The Nordstrom shirts are 32/33 and 34/35....probably the same stuff they sell in the outlets. I hate this sizing as I take a 34. The 32/33 is too short and the 34/35 is too long. To me, not a big deal as long as I can get 34s at the "real" BB store.


----------



## stillftd (Aug 15, 2011)

I feel like people would be more upset that BB has an outlet store.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

stillftd said:


> I feel like people would be more upset that BB has an outlet store.


No, we all hope we can find the good stuff there, cheap.

I see this is your first post. I look forward to many more. Welcome to the forum.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## caravan70 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, as far as the outlet thing, I wonder if anything BB will eventually make its way to Nordstrom Rack, or if they'd just take it back if it doesn't sell and stick it in one of their own outlets....


----------

